# Ne veu pas boot macintosh se



## nono3636 (16 Juillet 2014)

onjour voila jais un gro probleme sa va faire 2 jour que passe la plus gro parti de ma nuit a re donne vie a une*Macintosh se le model avec 2 lecteur disquette je lais achete sur le bon coin et il etais un pas jolie a voire il y avais meme pas de disque dur j ais*Donc sous la main 2 disque dur 80mo scsi et un 2.1go scsi ja8s achete une carte pci controler scsi que jais mi*Dans mon pc je conecte le disque dur scsi a windows puis je le formate avec tranmac puis je transper le system 7 tou nikel je regarde dans le disque dur il ya tous les fichet pour boot je debranche je le mais dans le macintosh se et toujour rien il ne veu pas boote desu et le disque dur a bien ete formate en hfs je ne sais plus coi faire jais tou tente meme avec des disquette il me les redonne osi to*


----------



## claude72 (16 Juillet 2014)

On peut avoir la même chose en français ?

(sinon, il y a une excellente réponse à ton post sur MacBidouille)


----------



## nono3636 (16 Juillet 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> On peut avoir la même chose en français ?
> 
> (sinon, il y a une excellente réponse à ton post sur MacBidouille)




Desole oui je suis fache avec le francais 

Donc moi je procede comme cela je branche un disque dur scsi 80mo provenant d un macintosh performa 400A mon pc sous windows vista avec une carte scsi en pci je formate le disque dur avec transmac en hfs donc tous est ok*Je copie donc un ficher sysyem 7 ou 6 en dsk via transmac tous est ok led ficher son tous ok je lais vois je debranche leeDisque dur scsi 80mo et le connecte o macintosh se et rien ne ce passe il boot pas desu*Jais esayer osi emulateur basilick 2 avec longle scsi pas de disque dur ni dans disk donc je ne ces plus coi faire help*Merci d 'avance


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Juillet 2014)

Si ta pafé leu rizet du smc tora pa la care en diagonal inversé.
Il fo tu drope le win sur la béta, en verssion de 32.
Deu tour a droite un toure a goche, tu reuvien de 90 tu tir jusqo clic et sa march.
pa plu quanpliké queu sa.

Sinon tu peux essayer de faire un gros effort dans tes explications pour que quelqu'un te comprenne.
N'hésite pas à mettre des mots en entier avec des phrases sur le modèle "sujet + verbe + complément".
De plus, il y a dans notre belle langue des signes très étranges tels que "," ou "." (pour ne citer que les plus courants). Ils n'ont pas été inventés pour faire joli, non. Ils structurent le propos, ils aident à la compréhension d'un texte.
Un exemple, soit la phrase suivante (attention, comme toi, je ne mets pas de majuscules) :
"C'est l'heure de manger les enfants à table"
Que comprends-tu ?
Et là :
"C'est l'heure de manger. Les enfants à table."
Et là :
"C'est l'heure de manger, les enfants. À table."
As-tu l'impression que cette phrase veut dire la même chose avec ou sans ponctuations ?
Donc tu le vois, tout comme l'orthographe des mots, la ponctuation a son importance.

En l'espèce, ce que tu écrits est incompréhensible.
Et si on ne comprends pas, on ne peut pas aider.

Désolé pour toi, courage.


Edit : Nous parlerons des accents (qui ont aussi leur importance) dans un prochain message.
Pas tout à la fois, hein.


----------



## Average Joe (19 Juillet 2014)

À mon tour je juge juste pas correct de poster des messages À CE POINT défigurés et qui font aussi mal aux yeux. Ce n'est plus excusable de commettre tant de fautes à l'heure des correcteurs automatiques généralisés.
Il n'existe pas de raison d'écrire plus mal sur internet qu'à, disons, un employeur. Il existe des règles d'orthographe et de grammaire qui se trouvent être valables pour tout le monde et en tous lieux dans toutes les langues. Alors le "oui ge sui fâchais avec leu frankais" c'est un peu court et un rien fainéant. Désolé.


----------



## claude72 (19 Juillet 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Un exemple, soit la phrase suivante (attention, comme toi, je ne mets pas de majuscules) :
> "C'est l'heure de manger les enfants à table"
> Que comprends-tu ?


Je comprends que c'est l'heure de manger les enfants... 



*********





nono3636 a dit:


> Desole oui je suis fache avec le francais


Alors ça serait peut-être mieux que tu poses ta question sur un forum dans une langue avec laquelle tu n'es pas fâché !


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Juillet 2014)

Oui, enfin, fâché, le mot est un peu faible.
A ce niveau là, on n'est même plus dans l'hostilité ; il s'agit d'une haine franche et massive.
Une alors d'une phobie, d'une étrange répugnance ?


----------



## magicPDF (20 Juillet 2014)

Je connais une chinoise qui vit en France depuis 3 ans et qui écrit le français bien mieux que ça
:rateau:


----------



## ergu (21 Juillet 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> Je comprends que c'est l'heure de manger les enfants...



Oui, mais à table - pas vautré dans le canapé en regardant la télé.
Question d'éducation.


----------



## magicPDF (7 Août 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Oui, mais à table - pas vautré dans le canapé en regardant la télé.
> Question d'éducation.


Quand ils regardent la télé c'est parce-qu'on leur a confisqué leurs smartphones


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2014)

moi je préfère "manger les enfants à tablettes"
c'est plus croustillant


----------

